# Introductions From Cny



## HamishsMom (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi all . . .

We are joining the forum and family as we just purchased a used 2003 25RS-S. We're in Central NY, the Syracuse area, and are looking forward to the warmer weather to do some outings!! We are only two people, but we have two BIG dogs and may have an extra person or two coming along for a visit. We really liked the floor space for the dogs to at least have a place to lay down -- although we know they'll probably be on the furniture instead.









We had started by liking the Coleman Caravan, thought about Roos after we learned about issues with the Caravans and ultimately ended up at Outbacks.

Just wanted to do a quick intro as I've only scratched the surface on reading some posts. Any other Central New York folks here?

thanks,
Heather


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations and WELCOME!









Steve


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you made a good decision. We have really enjoyed our big unit. We had graduated from a popup, had two of them when the kids were little and really enjoyed them. Now that all we have is a cat, we have a castle to camp in, mostly because to was getting too hard for us to set up the popup all of the time.

My DW was originally from central New York, around Cooperstown area. We are planning on heading out there this summer for a family reunion in July. We had originally planned to take the OB but we have a couple of people going with us and only have a regular cab PU, so we'll take the van.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Hamishsmom! We camp with our two big dogs, too, and the Outback is the prefect place to camp with the boys. Glad you joined the group!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Hamishsmom









A BIG 







Outbackers! 

Congrats on your 25rss! Great choice in TT's








Enjoy and Happy Camping with the pups,


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Welcome Hamishs mom!  



> We're in Central NY, the Syracuse area,


 I know that there are a couple of folks from up your way...I'm sure they'll introduce themselves shortly.

There are several NorthEast Rallies this spring/summer, first one is in Danforth Bay, NH, we'd sure love it if you can make it! Check the forums and find the link if you're interested!

Welcome again.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to the group!!!

We are from the Corning area. We camp up in your area once or twice a year at the Turning Stone, and we also have been to Wigawam. Hope to meet ya at a rally.

Sharon and Greg


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome HamishsMom to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 25RSS
Don't forget to check out the Rally threads

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi CNY!!! Welcome to our lil family!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

welcme to the family.Ramona and I are about 2hours west of you in Lyndonville NY. One of her daughters lives in Oswego so we camp out your way with the grand kids. No dogs here, 2cats though.
Bob


----------

